# Lusitano crosses?



## Rollin (31 January 2013)

Tell me about crosses with Lusitano?

I have an enquiry for my Shagya stallion from the owner of a Lusitano mare.  I will need to ask him what he hopes to breed.  I am a bit fussy and can reduce our Agri Accountant to tears!! (simely face)

Any pics of crosses with TB/Arab/Anglo Arab?  Experiences?

If you own a Lusitano what do you love about them?


----------



## stencilface (31 January 2013)

Mine is a Luso x TB, great temperament, very people orientated.  He is calm generally but highly strung at the same time on occasion. Very neat jumper too 







This is the best confo shot I have where he is clean!


----------



## Rollin (31 January 2013)

Stencilface said:



			Mine is a Luso x TB, great temperament, very people orientated.  He is calm generally but highly strung at the same time on occasion. Very neat jumper too 







This is the best confo shot I have where he is clean!






Click to expand...

Oh my!!  I think you BOTH demonstrate great confo.


----------



## stencilface (31 January 2013)

Lol, I was trying not to use the wedding shot I promise, but in all the other ones he is filthy!

He was 6 in the first pic, and 11 in the next - he has greyed out alot which I do not enjoy, especially as he thinks he is also half hippo 

He was a late developer and it took him till he was about 6 for his legs to be proper grown up legs, this is probably just him though and not a luso trait!


----------



## JCWHITE (31 January 2013)

Not sure if mine qualifies, being by a SF stallion, to a Spanish mare . 
There is a picture of her at 6 years, on my homepage on here.
She is a late maturer and is indeed polyvalent as the French say. Lots of chic.
Wouldnt be a mugs ride, but mainly reliable with the odd hiccup.
Very adaptable, Endurance, Trec, Selectionne as a Cheval de loisir twice by the HARAS, and a promising jumper, admired by many.
I would very much like to see a baby to your Shagyar stallion from the Lusitano mare.
I think its do able.


----------



## CBAnglo (31 January 2013)

I love lusos.  My favourite horse at my trainer's yard in portugal is a luso x arab - he is lovely.  Very hot but has the most incredible paces and he is absolutely beautiful.  I would love to buy him but he belongs to trainer's brother and therefore will never be sold.


----------



## Herts05 (31 January 2013)

Bred a Luso x out of my SF mare and a fab 17.2 Luso stallion out of Novilheiro /Orphee. He's rising 3 and going to be a big boy. Have been really pleased with his conformation as he has inherited his sire's bone and hoof quality which I am pleased about. 

Turning out to be sensitive but quite brave too. Until he got too big to walk in hand I used to walk miles with him just in his headcollar. Met deer and pheasants, cars and cycles and he was really good. I just couldn't keep up with him


----------



## MagicMelon (31 January 2013)

My grey (in my avatar) is a Luso x TB.  In my opinion its a fantastic mix and Id absolutely have another in a second.  He's a superstar (no longer competes as injured himself last year so now retired) - he took the lightness, speed and agility of the TB with the paces (high front leg carriage) and short coupled-ness of the Luso!  He jumped brilliantly, he's 16hh but because of how he's built he would skip through any distance no problem and turn on a sixpence - won loads of BS jumps offs, and was a dream eventing as saved me many a time on the XC course, I only had to point him at a fence and he'd sort himself out.  He was very sensitive and quick thinking though which I loved as he literally read my mind and was total push button.  Some people might find that too sharp.  I think you do need to keep them active and using their brain, they're probably not plod-along-the-lanes types! They're extremely genuine types and IMO try their hearts out for you.  I can't praise my one enough, I dont know if they're all like that generally but still a great mix!


----------



## iconique (31 January 2013)

icon - lusoxarab, http://www.stallionsonline.co.uk/stallion_11273.html
I have 2 from different mares by him, very sensitive, been slow to develop, and love attention but need to be worked to keep their minds busy.
Had icon stay on our yard here and very well behaved and very adaptive to whatever he's asked to do.


----------



## siennamum (31 January 2013)

Rusty is by Icon, so lusoxarab/ISH.

He is a superstar, such a lovely horse to have around & very handsome, a real throwback to his Luso grandfather (& 16.3):


----------



## MotherOfChickens (31 January 2013)

oh god, a shagya x kuso would be amazing  I (now) own 2 lusitanos although one is only 2. The older one had a stifle problem due to late onset OCD but he has an awesome temperament-superb on the ground, extremely bold when ridden and a natural show off. Jumps like a cat (although I was never brave enough to really take advantage and regret it now he's retired from ridden jumping)-never stopped, just used to let him look and he'd take me over-very careful. Jumps out of his field for fun now. 

now thats not to say we didn't have issues, he was blinking sharp as a 5yo and seriously athletic and sensitive but (as with most horses) by the time he was 7 he was a different horse. I swear he's telepathic.

It's a shame they aren't promoted as good all rounders as they are athletic enough for anything, need the work and make good driving horses too.


----------



## Rollin (31 January 2013)

Thank you for all your replies.  I am not really set up for visiting mares but could accomodate one or two.  I don't know how this man found me as we don't do any advertising.

I will let you know what transpires.


----------



## iconique (2 February 2013)

siennamum said:



			Rusty is by Icon, so lusoxarab/ISH.

He is a superstar, such a lovely horse to have around & very handsome, a real throwback to his Luso grandfather (& 16.3):
		
Click to expand...

Lol! So nice to know I'm not alone, one is over the 16hh and you can see Idolo, wheras the filly has struggled to get over 14.2 
I think lusoxarab is much under noticed!


----------

